# My Truck!!!!



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

my truck, all rigged up with the plow and all the lights. I have, a whelen edge on the backrack, two takedowns in the bar, two worklights on the backrack, and two more rear worklights on the trailerhitch rigged to come on when in reverse. In addition, i have strobes in each headlight and one in each rear brake light.

THANK YOU TO MR. GATE (jglandscaping's dad) FOR INSTALLING ALL THIS FOR ME.... so, let me know what you think of it....oh, this spring the plow will be completely taken apart, cleaned and repainted...i just don't have the time right now. Let me know what you think of it!!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

pic two..................


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

pic three..........


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

pic four............


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

pic five...................


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

pic six...................


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

the plow controller will actually be lower, but, for now, its just up and out of the way.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

strobe, work light, and lightbar controller


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

Gates dude...
James


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

LOL, forgot the "S"...my bad


----------



## Groundwork (Sep 22, 2003)

Looks good. Good luck this year, should be a great plow truck.


----------



## jazak (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice truck MCWwesport ; hope it makes you lots of payup payup payup


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

you gotta be the coolest kid in school with that...i would be


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

be ready to replace the backup lights under the bumper, I ripped off ever set i ever put there now i put them on top of the bumper.


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

truck looks better every day mike.. i like the light set up :redbounce


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

JET enterprises said:


> truck looks better every day mike.. i like the light set up :redbounce


i think every plow truck should look like the 4 of july coming down then street....or atleast a christmas tree


----------



## Glockshot73! (Jul 10, 2006)

murphyslaw said:


> be ready to replace the backup lights under the bumper, I ripped off ever set i ever put there now i put them on top of the bumper.


How do you open your tail gate if there on top of your bumper?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Dodgetruckman731 said:


> How do you open your tail gate if there on top of your bumper?


If you put the lights on the very corner of the bumper there is still room to open the tailgate.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looking great Mike. I love the license plate. Don't worry about the lights. I never had a real problem with mine.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks good little buddy


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

the are placed right under the the taillights so to be on the outside of the tailgate when open. tho my truck dosnt have a tailgate in the winter to hard to see whats right behind me. I have been doing a lota plowing for quite a few years and never has a set up under bumber lights lasted a whole season.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

JET enterprises said:


> truck looks better every day mike.. i like the light set up :redbounce


Hey Jet I Know you, I live right around the cornner in west peabody. Your right off Main street in lynnfield right.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Truck looks good. We should meet up sometime so you can check out my new truck and all the other funn stuff.


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

yea thats me.. howd you know?


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Mysticlandscape said:


> Truck looks good. We should meet up sometime so you can check out my new truck and all the other funn stuff.


yea man, ide love to, that'd be cool


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

truck looks great man.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

JET enterprises said:


> yea thats me.. howd you know?


I clicked on your link there and saw your truck and recognized the tires. You might know who I am I drive a new F350 Diesel its blue and gray and I tow a 20 ft enclosed trailer with a V nose.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

mcwlandscaping said:


> yea man, ide love to, that'd be cool


Catch me on AIM and maybe we can work somthing out. Coolbro231


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Awesome looking truck! I was thinking of a backrack for my truck. How is the view out the back window with it on?


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

POPO4995 said:


> Awesome looking truck! I was thinking of a backrack for my truck. How is the view out the back window with it on?


doesn't effect it one bit straight back, to the sides, maybe a little bit, but, that little bit is easy to see with the mirrors.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I've got a story: I was driving up to Epping NH yesterday afternoon to race. I was driving up 93 and I see a truck on the other side of the highway. As it comes into view, I see this wicked nice lightbar and say to myself "damn I like that bar." As the truck get closer it starts to look familiar. As it goes by, yup that is the one. Just to make sure I looked and saw the light on the backrack and under the bumper. I got to witness first hand Mike's truck, I think. Were you going down 93 at around 3:15ish? It is really cool when you see someone from Plowsite/Lawnsite. The world isn't that big after all!


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

That would have been him, he was coming back from the deerfield fair:waving: . I wanna see the truck light up like a xmas tree, I still havnt seen it complete yet .
Come up to the track Wedensday night, I plan on doing a couple runs with my truck, should be low 14's, high 13's wesport ...we should see though.
James


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

first time out...i believe that was me!! lol...that's pretty freaking cool you saw the truck!! all the new england guys should have a get together before winter


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

jglandscaping said:


> That would have been him, he was coming back from the deerfield fair:waving: . I wanna see the truck light up like a xmas tree, I still havnt seen it complete yet .
> Come up to the track Wedensday night, I plan on doing a couple runs with my truck, should be low 14's, high 13's wesport ...we should see though.
> James


Wrong track, but just as cool. I race as Star Speedway, but have been to Epping dragway a few times.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

mcwlandscaping said:


> first time out...i believe that was me!! lol...that's pretty freaking cool you saw the truck!! all the new england guys should have a get together before winter


It was awsome to see a truck from Plowsite. We all should have a get together.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

First Time Out said:


> It was awsome to see a truck from Plowsite. We all should have a get together.


where? when? who's gonna coordinate it?? that's just too cool that you saw my truck!!! LOL


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

mcwlandscaping said:


> where? when? who's gonna coordinate it?? that's just too cool that you saw my truck!!! LOL


haha ill meet up if you guys hang out, i propose like hooters boston, then f1 boston, lol only because your in NH, and im in CT, so its like half way.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

What time are you guys going to the drags I would go up there.


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice lookin truck. Should light up nicely. Gotta love the lights. prsport


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

do you plan on putting a toolbox in the back there i see you have the mounts for them on the back rack


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

DBL said:


> do you plan on putting a toolbox in the back there i see you have the mounts for them on the back rack


don't really have plans to, but, if/when i do, then i have it set up ready to accept the toolbox


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

mcwlandscaping said:


> where? when? who's gonna coordinate it?? that's just too cool that you saw my truck!!! LOL


? ? ? If I am around I would go, but I'm not going to coordinate it, that would just be a complete disaster.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

lol...i would say come up to my house for cookout or something but....its not my house!!


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

Mysticlandscape said:


> What time are you guys going to the drags I would go up there.


Hope to be there by 5:30 or so.
James


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

wish i was closer to all this action


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

jglandscaping said:


> Hope to be there by 5:30 or so.
> James


Thats cool, I gutta do a few lawns and such. You still going to go if it rains?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

mcwlandscaping said:


> lol...i would say come up to my house for cookout or something but....its not my house!!


Haha... I've been in that situation soo many times. I know how you feel.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

mcwlandscaping said:


> where? when? who's gonna coordinate it?? that's just too cool that you saw my truck!!! LOL


I've got an idea. Somehow we need to find out how to rent Epping Dragway for an afternoon. We should have a big cook out and then do some drag racing!


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice truck! It figures your just up the road and I haven't seen the new toy yet and it spotted miles from home.

Good luck with it. If you need any help with anything I'm right around the corner to help out. IM me and you can keep my cell just in case you get stuck out in a blizzard! lol 
James and I have each other cell numbers as well.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Yaz said:


> Nice truck! It figures your just up the road and I haven't seen the new toy yet and it spotted miles from home.
> 
> Good luck with it. If you need any help with anything I'm right around the corner to help out. IM me and you can keep my cell just in case you get stuck out in a blizzard! lol
> James and I have each other cell numbers as well.


considering we are literally right down the road from each other, we should meet up sometime

FTO...thatd be SICK to rent out epping dragway!!!


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

Or we could all just go up a wedensday night and have a tailgateing session and run...cheaper by a long shot i bet...and Yaz, you should come up Wedensday night...get some solid numbers 
James


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

truck is looking great man. if you guys are seriouse about a get together i would be willing to make the drive out.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

I cant make it to the drags I have somthing to do wednesday I am pissed.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

well crap we allready have like 5 or so people interested in meeting, we need to make it happen, ill make a drive out depending on when it is and hang out.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

goldpro where in ct are you?


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

can't be a strip club, or anything that has an age limit cuz chances are...im not old enough :waving: :waving: :crying:


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I have to chicken out because my truck is very slow and beet on.  

Actually I wish I could come but for me to get out during the week with the boys would have to take a act of god. I have so much crap to do at work and around the house. If I stayed off the net for a few days I could make time but I'm addicted.. lol


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

O yes I forgot to mention be safe, that means no race on public roads on the way there or back.  

Good luck and practice as much as you can, your going to need it! Don't forget to ask for help if it's you first time. It's intimidating to race there. And no burnouts with street tires, I know it's fun but It does nothing but show off and waist hard earned money!payup 

Post your times and tell us about all the dumb things you did there! lol 
There is always something stupid that happens when a bunch of guys get together.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Come on guys lets set a day here, kinda sucks cause most of us wil be doing clean ups soon.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

mcwlandscaping said:


> can't be a strip club, or anything that has an age limit cuz chances are...im not old enough :waving: :waving: :crying:


Oh well, suck for you. Just kidding lol! With your truck I'm sure they would let you in!


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Buy a fake ID


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

im in southbury ct.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

oh cool where not all to far from eachother then


----------



## Dakotaplowboy (Oct 13, 2006)

*Awsome set up*

That is just what I am loking for, The white Knights I am looking at will go back at the hitch also. That wheelen set up you have is exactly what I am looking to get, I am trying to get it through Ebay as much as possible. Save some money.  They are kind of pricey, but they are real cool.


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

you should of put the lightbar controller in that pocket in the dash, that woulda been slick


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

murphyslaw said:


> be ready to replace the backup lights under the bumper, I ripped off ever set i ever put there now i put them on top of the bumper.


Like this.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

LLM Ann Arbor said:


> Like this.


do those shine out bright to the sides on the truck


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

*Hey Sweet truck*

Hey love the truck its looking great!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

LLM Ann Arbor said:


> Like this.


The local police around here would not like those. Can't obstruct view of the plate.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

snowyleaflandscaping said:


> you should of put the lightbar controller in that pocket in the dash, that woulda been slick


i wanted to really bad! but, i didn't want to cut the dash right now...its got plenty of lead wire on the back so i could do that in the future. i agree, it would have looked sick!


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

First Time Out said:


> The local police around here would not like those. Can't obstruct view of the plate.


We have policemen here too, and Ive had plenty pull up behind me and theyve never said a thing. I think they have better things to do than hassle a man tying to be safe and make a living, plus its really not blocked from view.

DBL....They are angled to the sides and while sturdy...I wish they were brighter. The tractor lights just arent...in my opinion.

These are though.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

LLM Ann Arbor said:


> We have policemen here too, and Ive had plenty pull up behind me and theyve never said a thing. I think they have better things to do than hassle a man tying to be safe and make a living, plus its really not blocked from view.
> 
> DBL....They are angled to the sides and while sturdy...I wish they were brighter. The tractor lights just arent...in my opinion.
> 
> These are though.


It really all depends on where you live. Cops are different everywhere. I know no cops around here would bust my balls for that.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Anyhow....didn't mean to hijack. Back to our egularly scheduled mcw thread.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

mcwlandscaping said:


> i wanted to really bad! but, i didn't want to cut the dash right now...its got plenty of lead wire on the back so i could do that in the future. i agree, it would have looked sick!


it just doesnt fit without cutting


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

had to bring this back up,,, using it as part of a school project


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

*Nice*

Nice Truck Got To Love The Fisher Plow Good Luck This Year I Hope You Make A Lof On Money


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

After winter (it better be over) update!!! lol.....

-I managed to break one of my rear reverse lights the first week i had it when i hit my trailer tongue with it, but other than that, they were fine, even surviving that car that smashed into the back of my truck!

-Strobe lights were great and depending on the weather and the situation it was nice to have the choice between the hideaways and/or the lightbar, i usually only used the lightbar though. Which brings up a neat story from the second storm of the year.... I was doing the final cleanups in the drives late at night, and was going down the highway. The orange DOT truck was in front of me with his hideaways and his mini edge all on, on one side of me was a ford F250 and the other side was a Dodge 2500, after a a lil bit behind the DOT guy, i turned all my strobes on too, then the ford and the dodge did as well (i was definitely the most "strobe equipped" in the group) so, for two miles or so, all four of us were going down the empty highway strobes blaring, i just wish i had my camera as i thought it was pretty cool!!!

-anyway, everything on the truck worked GREAT this year, but, i'm glad it's over as we didn't have enough snow to make any really good money off of, BRING ON SPRING!

-the plow will be sandblasted and rebuilt this spring/summer, dad is more thrilled about that than anyone because it's giving him a reason to buy a sandblaster!!


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Mike
I have a sand blaster you're welcome to borrow.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Yaz;384002 said:


> Mike
> I have a sand blaster you're welcome to borrow.


That would be AWESOME!! thanks! i'm not planning on doing this for awhile, but, will definitely be talking to you when the time comes!!! THANKS!


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike when you come down here to pick up your mower. I can go over the pump for ya. Its cake to fix a western/fisher isometric pump. Can't say that for meyer.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

itsgottobegreen;384032 said:


> Mike when you come down here to pick up your mower. I can go over the pump for ya. Its cake to fix a western/fisher isometric pump. Can't say that for meyer.


Is there something wrong with mine that i'm not aware of?? lol

yes i need to come pick up the mower and aerator i know!!


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I mean just clean it out. Turn the pressure up 100-200psi for pump wear, etc. Make it all ready to go again for another 10 years.


----------

